# foam cooler props



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

i would like to know what props could i make with a foam cooler i know i could use it for a fogger to make low lying fog but what other ideas are there


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Someone on here used one as the base of a tombstone and it turned out great. It was inverted and had a cross on top of it (I think).


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

terra has a tut on how to make them look like coffins busting from the ground on her on to do faux wood


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

terra has a tut on her you tube page how to faux wood an that is what she used to make coffins fron the ground


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Really basic - flip it over, put something on top (garden angel, gargoyle, cross) and paint it up to look like a stone. 

I did a step further - I found a battery operated flashing light, so I cut out the words "VACANCY" (exacto knife and printed out a type template) and then put a piece of red colored acetate backed with some glued on tissue paper to make it opaque (and also to glue back on the insides of letters like the triangle in the letter "A") and popped the flasher under there and had a fun blinking vacancy sign stone:










I use colored acetate for lots of things - you can get large pieces at art supply stores in a variety of colors.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

cool ideas and i saw terra tut on it so ill see what i can come up with and will post photos i have a thread i am posting my 2012 props on if you wanna see it go in to my profile and see the started treads area see what i have been up to on props and you can post photos of your props too if you want to


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

*foam cooler pillars*

These are some stone pillars I made with various size foam coolers that vaccines are shipped in.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

nice! I love it!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome ideas for using a simple styrofoam cooler(s)!! The one with the accetate looks great. Being lit up makes it all that much better too!


----------

